# Kitten too small....



## second_chance (Aug 18, 2008)

4 weeks ago I've rescued 2 little kittens. They were abou 7-10 days old...
Now, at 4-5 weeks, one of them is much bigger than the other. She's eating wet food, and getting off the bottle. 

Her little sister, is much smaller, and still depending on the bottle 100%.
She's doesn't seem sick..She run, and play, meow when she's hungry. 

She's just small!!

I've been fedding her regular kitten formula, and goat milk, togheter with L-Lysine. 

She's more shy than the other, and tend to hide, or seek my protection when the big kitties are around playing. I think she's aware of her size, and doesn't feel comfortable around them. 

Any suggestions? Is there some kind of diet I can use to boost her up?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Good of you to take on these little ones   

Is she small all over or does she seem especially skinny? Perhaps she is just the runt of the litter and will always be on the small side.

Here is a link to a thread with a similar question to yours:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=49710

I'm going to move this post to the Breeding forum since we have breeders there who can advise you best :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwww, I think she's just the runt. So was Cali. 

You're taking very good care of them. Any pictures?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I give all my foster kittens _Maitake-DMG Liquid_ vitamins to boost their immune system. Our vet advised us to do this to give them a leg up esp if they have come in from outside and can be compromised health wise. Its stressful to them when they are taken from their moms at an early age. Best price on these vitamins is from KV Vet Supply.

You are wonderful to take these little kittens in. do post some pictures! We love pics here on Cat Forum!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

To me the combination small, shy and seeking protection seems like a sign that something is physically wrong with her. An infection would probably show itself in some other way, but internal defects are hard to point out. Heart defects are common in kittens and often cause the kitten to be small.

I'd definately take her to the vet as soon as possible for a thourough check up.

It might be that she's just small, but better safe than sorry.


----------

